# Intake manifold



## manuleo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 2007 350z, got few upgrades but thinking about getting intake manifold. Plan is to get twin turbo's in the future. so any idea as to what few people might have and there opinion.
Thanks


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

manuleo said:


> I have 2007 350z, got few upgrades but thinking about getting intake manifold. Plan is to get twin turbo's in the future. so any idea as to what few people might have and there opinion.
> Thanks


manuleo,

Just to clarify, the intake manifold is located opposite of the exhaust manifold on the engine- seen in this 350z diagram.

I believe that you are looking for what people have done to their *air intake assembly*. If this is the case then I would recommend checking out a Pop Charger intake assembly. This is an extremely popular intake mod that 350z owners perform. It's priced at about $159 and nets a few extra ponies


----------



## manuleo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. i was actually referring to intake manifold. if you google intake manifold you will see what i mean. But you definitely know what you are talking about lol intake manifold is suppose to add 30hp according to the manufactures (oviously) so thats why i was wondering if someone had it to see if all that is true.


----------

